# You know nothing (Gareth Rogers) ada 60 (h)45



## gareth777 (1 Jan 2017)

Hi all

I am finally getting started on my first planted tank  and if you did not guess from the title Ygritte knows me pretty well  (Game of thrones) so excuse the stupid questions and silly mistakes along the way .

*aquarium : ADA 60 (H) 45 *
-Size 600mm x 450mm x 450 mm
-Volume 120 litres ish

*Stand : Tmc Signature , Carbon Grey*
- Size* : *600mm x 450mm x 750mm
*
Lighting :*
- Kessil A160we tuna sun
- Goose neck plus extension
- Spectral controller

*filtration :*
- Oase Biomaster 600 thermo
- Oase optimax 500 circulating pump
- Oase oxymax 100 air pump (quietest pump i have ever owned)  

*Media :*
- Foam in pre filter ( considering removing some to ease blockage)
-Tray 1 eheim mech
-Tray 2 seachem matrix 1litre
-Tray 3 seachem matrix 1 litre
-Tray 4 empty (or considering foam pad)
-Tray 5 fine foam
Any advice on this before i start filter would be much appreciated !

*Surface skimmer :*
-Ada vuppa (now removed) 

*heating :*
-Oase removable filter heater 300 w

*Co2 :
- *2kg fire extinguisher
- co2 art advance professional dual stage regulator
- in tank glass diffuser

*Substrate, sand, hardsacpe : *
- 3 kg tropica plant growth substrate
- 9 kg tropica aquarium soil powder
- Ada mekong sand
- Mini landscape rock
- Tantora driftwood
- Redmoor wood

*Flora :*
- Monte carlo
- Pogostemon helferi
- Staurogyne repens
- Bucephalandra "wavey green"
- Hydrocotyle tripartita japan
- Limnophilla sesslilfoora
- Ammania sp bonsai
- Eleocharis dwarf hairgrass
- Eleocharis parula
- Taxiphyllum barbieri
- Taxiphyllum flame
- Vesicularia ferriei "weeping"


*Fishes :*
- Ammao shrimp
- otocinclus
- harlequin rasbora 

*Ferts :*
- EI
- Seachem flourish excel
*
Water :*
- 75% tap water 25% Ro

Thanks for taking a look more to follow very soon 

Gareth


----------



## Uslanja (1 Jan 2017)

Hi Gareth!  We will be following along.  Looking forward to watching your build right from the start.  Hope you post list of pictures!


----------



## gareth777 (1 Jan 2017)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth777 (1 Jan 2017)

Here is some of the equipment of collected on the way









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth777 (1 Jan 2017)

Had alot of interest from alot of people on this filter I will try and answer questions on it along the way 













Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth777 (1 Jan 2017)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth777 (1 Jan 2017)

Not sure i have enough rocks  



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Uslanja (1 Jan 2017)

Gorgeous equipment!  There are brands there that I have never heard of or seen before.  All of the functions and features on your filter are quite intriguing!  I like hiding as many devices from view as possible and the canister incorporating the heater is great!  Are you able to clean just the particulate filter while leaving the bio-beds submerged and undisturbed?  (I am a huge fan of biofiltration - never too much)  The rocks are real sweet looking......... what kind are they?  The rimless has a real clean look........ I like that!


----------



## Uslanja (1 Jan 2017)

I need to look your equipment up and learn more about the various pieces.  The Kessel pendent adds a nice clean look to the tank.  Is that a light controller with it?  Halogen, halide or LED?  What temperature light are you planning on?


----------



## Maple (1 Jan 2017)

Hi Gareth,

I am thinking about upgrading my filter to oase biomaster 350 thermo. There is not much info on them at the moment, so I am watching your thread for your initial impressions. I was also wondering about that very fine prefilter foam. Removing even half of it shouldn't stop the prefilter from doing its job, and it wouldn't be slowing the flow quite so much? Although it will clog up pretty quickly nonetheless.


----------



## gareth777 (2 Jan 2017)

Uslanja said:


> Gorgeous equipment!  There are brands there that I have never heard of or seen before.  All of the functions and features on your filter are quite intriguing!  I like hiding as many devices from view as possible and the canister incorporating the heater is great!  Are you able to clean just the particulate filter while leaving the bio-beds submerged and undisturbed?  (I am a huge fan of biofiltration - never too much)  The rocks are real sweet looking......... what kind are they?  The rimless has a real clean look........ I like that!


The rocks i am going to be using are mini landscape rocks or as some people refer to them seiryu stone


----------



## gareth777 (2 Jan 2017)

Uslanja said:


> I need to look your equipment up and learn more about the various pieces.  The Kessel pendent adds a nice clean look to the tank.  Is that a light controller with it?  Halogen, halide or LED?  What temperature light are you planning on?


These lights are Led and yes that is a controller where you can alter temp/brightness/time on time off/even ramp up ramp down the light light throughout the day, in regards to to temp i am not sure until the tanks up and running i feel this is a personal preference anyway which pleases your own eye .


----------



## gareth777 (2 Jan 2017)

Maple said:


> Hi Gareth,
> 
> I am thinking about upgrading my filter to oase biomaster 350 thermo. There is not much info on them at the moment, so I am watching your thread for your initial impressions. I was also wondering about that very fine prefilter foam. Removing even half of it shouldn't stop the prefilter from doing its job, and it wouldn't be slowing the flow quite so much? Although it will clog up pretty quickly nonetheless.


HI maple i have used 2 different Ehiem filters while fish keeping and my initial impression of the Biomaster is on par between them the thing what drew me to this is for one Oase has been around since the 50's making decent equipment, and the obvious of having a heat up filter with a heater which is easy to replace as all heaters will fail at some point ,the pre filter i have found is yes maybe prone to clogging (time will tell) but its so simple to remove to clean anyway and if it becomes part of a weekly or fortnightly chore its not going to take much time while doing a water change, i may be telling you different a few months down the line   ,but like any filter all media and sponges can be changed to suit you .


----------



## gareth777 (2 Jan 2017)

Here is few more pictures of inside the filter


----------



## gareth777 (2 Jan 2017)

One issue i had and i am sure a lot of others suffer from the same issue ( unlevel or slopping floors )here is how i got round this i have used a load bearing ply board cut to suit and underneath spread every inch is about 100 washers took forever getting it level, i then coated the ply with grey waterproof paint and then sealing any joints then to finish fixed a trim round the base to hide any distortion in the floor


----------



## Uslanja (2 Jan 2017)

Nice job on the base and getting things level!  Been reading up on your tank and hardware.......... Wow!!!......... high end!!!.......we are getting so impatient to see what you do next.  When I saw the stainless steel in your earlier photos my first impression was that it was a UV sterilizer of sorts........ but from the ADA site discovered that it is a filter housing!  

Reading on the Seiryu Stone revealed a potential for increasing PH.  Will that be an issue regarding your flora and fauna selection?  I see the ceramic bio media and the sponges but what is the gravel/stone looking material and what is it for?

Reading on the "Lily Tube".......... I thought those were a co2 component but the ADA site indicated a return diffuser........... does that allow for a higher turn over rate with a diminished current? 

Also read up on the Kessil lighting......... impressive!  Now we are looking forward to seeing it working in a video!

From the equipment you have put together and the leveling job that you completed on the base, this is going to be a fantastic build!


----------



## gareth777 (3 Jan 2017)

Tank and equipment now in final position ready to start scaping 








Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Jan 2017)

HI Gareth, Very nice kit there  Looking forward to seeing this planted


----------



## gareth777 (3 Jan 2017)

Tank and equipment now in final position


Greenfinger2 said:


> HI Gareth, Very nice kit there  Looking forward to seeing this planted


Thanks its been along time coming i think it was over year ago i see you at aquarium gardens opening when i just started collecting bits and finally there now


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Jan 2017)

gareth777 said:


> Tank and equipment now in final position
> 
> Thanks its been along time coming i think it was over year ago i see you at aquarium gardens opening when i just started collecting bits and finally there now


 
Hi Gareth, Yes mate it was quiet a time ago that we last met. How time fly's  Still with all that superb kit it was well worth the wait


----------



## gareth777 (4 Jan 2017)

And so it begins! 






Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth777 (4 Jan 2017)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth777 (4 Jan 2017)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth777 (4 Jan 2017)

To be continued


----------



## gareth777 (4 Jan 2017)




----------



## gareth777 (5 Jan 2017)

After leaving this for a day i feel I still need more height in my rock work and not sure if my x2 trees are out of scale opinions please? All criticism very welcome


----------



## Berlioz (5 Jan 2017)

Your rockwork is fantastic; really brilliant! 

I think you're right though, the wood is a little small in contrast to the height of the tank and the roots growing through the rocks. If you're going to do them as actual trees, I think they need to be a little higher up. The one on the right seems okay, but the left one, for me at least, needs to be a few centimetres taller (sort of so the top branches sit in line with the bottom of the surface skimmer). Experiment with slopes and you might find something that works.


----------



## gareth777 (5 Jan 2017)

Berlioz said:


> Your rockwork is fantastic; really brilliant!
> 
> I think you're right though, the wood is a little small in contrast to the height of the tank and the roots growing through the rocks. If you're going to do them as actual trees, I think they need to be a little higher up. The one on the right seems okay, but the left one, for me at least, needs to be a few centimetres taller (sort of so the top branches sit in line with the bottom of the surface skimmer). Experiment with slopes and you might find something that works.


Thanks  for advice I see your point with the left tree i have had a play around and raised the rockwork and substrate slightly and also removed the center root it just did not sit right . It feels a bit more natural now ! I will post a couple more pics .


----------



## gareth777 (5 Jan 2017)

With the small alterations


----------



## gareth777 (7 Jan 2017)

Looked what arrived today


----------



## Uslanja (8 Jan 2017)

Your scape is awesome!  Your thread opened to one of the scape photos and I was in awe.  Colours, textures and placement is perfect in my eye!  Well done!


----------



## gareth777 (8 Jan 2017)

Uslanja said:


> Your scape is awesome!  Your thread opened to one of the scape photos and I was in awe.  Colours, textures and placement is perfect in my eye!  Well done!


Thanks uslanja it took all day to create and i still keep playing around with it! i know how i want this scape to look but just quite not made my mind up on plant selection yet .


----------



## Dantrasy (9 Jan 2017)

IMO the rock work is great the way it is. It's a bit low for a 45cm tank, but you can always lower the water line for photos. I love the way plants can grow right down to the front left. 

As for the two trees, their size is too similar. I see the one on the left has been lifted up. But still, they look out of proportion. Having two means there's no single focal point.   
If I were to use these trees, I'd made rows (3-4 either side). Have the tallest towards the front, and the shortest near the back center. I also wonder what they would look like upside-down?


----------



## gareth777 (17 Jan 2017)

.


----------



## gareth777 (17 Jan 2017)

Dantrasy said:


> IMO the rock work is great the way it is. It's a bit low for a 45cm tank, but you can always lower the water line for photos. I love the way plants can grow right down to the front left.
> 
> As for the two trees, their size is too similar. I see the one on the left has been lifted up. But still, they look out of proportion. Having two means there's no single focal point.
> If I were to use these trees, I'd made rows (3-4 either side). Have the tallest towards the front, and the shortest near the back center. I also wonder what they would look like upside-down?


Thanks dantrasy
I have spent the last week trying to find a way to raise my rock work without destroying what i had started and feel i have nearly achieved just that. As for the trees they have been moved all over the tank and im still undecided how it will end up i do have other tree like wood i may still use instead? As i mentioned at the start this us my first aquascape and i have learned alot about scale in this one i will postbsome more pictures soon at where i am currently at


----------



## gareth777 (20 Jan 2017)

The hillside grows


----------



## gareth777 (20 Jan 2017)

I am still undecided if i should leave the right side as it is or form a rock formation. I feel there is something still missing no matter how i plant !


----------



## David Shanahan (20 Jan 2017)

You're almost getting to green aqua aquarium heights


----------



## David Shanahan (20 Jan 2017)




----------



## gareth777 (23 Jan 2017)

Planty said:


> View attachment 102317


If i was able to create something as stunning as that scape i would be a very happy man!! time will tell


----------



## gareth777 (23 Jan 2017)

Final layout i hope before planting!! only downside i have a 2 week wait before plants go in !


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (24 Jan 2017)

looks really cool, i like the final composition! I will be watching as you plant this one out!


----------



## gareth777 (25 Jan 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> looks really cool, i like the final composition! I will be watching as you plant this one out!


Thanks!! Just making planting decisions now then off for a trip to see dave at aquarium gardens in 2 weeks and finally start planting


----------



## gareth777 (25 Jan 2017)

Another parcel arrived toady thats dinner sorted !


----------



## Uslanja (27 Jan 2017)

We need to wait 2 weeks!? Not sure we can last that long


----------



## gareth777 (27 Jan 2017)

Uslanja said:


> We need to wait 2 weeks!? Not sure we can last that long


I know its way too long but unfortunately i am on 24 call out all next week not the best starting up a new tank!! plus got a long weekend the week after so perfect for me setting it up, still deciding on planting anyway gives me a bit of time as hardscape is set .


----------



## gareth777 (30 Jan 2017)

New co2 diffuser arived today from one of our sponsers and have to say i am very impressed with build quality and look if diffusion rate matches i will be very happy also it has easily changable ceramic discs which will help as it comes to maintenance.


----------



## Daveslaney (31 Jan 2017)

Fantastic hardscape and kit.
Very impresive.


----------



## gareth777 (4 Feb 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> Fantastic hardscape and kit.
> Very impresive.


thanks daveslaney just got to match with planting now!! think there will be a lot of trials and errors on the way


----------



## gareth777 (4 Feb 2017)

finally ordered plants yesterday which arrives next friday from one of our sponsors who was very helpful as always (thanks dave) . think i may of gone a bit OTT but that part is going to be part of the learning process ! one thing is i do have a plan so everything has its place hopefully it will be harmonious and not chaotic , full plant list is at the beginning of this journal


----------



## alto (4 Feb 2017)

you may want to flood & check wood isn't going anywhere - just cover soil with paper towel or plastic bag to prevent disturbance during fill - easy to drain when plants arrive
(paper will catch any fine debris/dust) 

Great scape ... going to go read plants now


----------



## alto (4 Feb 2017)

gareth777 said:


> *Flora :*
> - Monte carlo
> - Pogostemon helferi
> - Staurogyne repens
> ...



make sure you have enough fast growing stems to help with tank start up
eg, use lots of Limnophila sessiliflora
Some Tropica suggestions, Auxiliary Plants


----------



## gareth777 (5 Feb 2017)

alto said:


> you may want to flood & check wood isn't going anywhere - just cover soil with paper towel or plastic bag to prevent disturbance during fill - easy to drain when plants arrive
> (paper will catch any fine debris/dust)
> 
> Great scape ... going to go read plants now


Thanks alto ! Im flooding the tank today like you said want to make sure it all stays in place the tree is anchored all the way to the bottom but some of the roots may lift also want to make sure the soil inclines stay in place, i have made some substrate supports to fix temporary in place if needed being a electician surface trunking comes in handy . I have to test the filter also so ideal opportunity .


----------



## gareth777 (5 Feb 2017)

alto said:


> make sure you have enough fast growing stems to help with tank start up
> eg, use lots of Limnophila sessiliflora
> Some Tropica suggestions, Auxiliary Plants


Yes i feel i have done this its hard judging the amount of plants needed and i am quite sure i have over ordered but i have some glass bowls on standby to sideline and try wabi kusa ! Thanks for advice


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Feb 2017)

Looking great, and liking your plant list


----------



## Eduard18 (5 Feb 2017)

Hi there ! Awesome equipment ! 

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Eduard18 (5 Feb 2017)

I've been reading about Kessils and I still don't know if they are noisy or not ; could you please clarify this one for me ?

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gareth777 (5 Feb 2017)

Eduard18 said:


> I've been reading about Kessils and I still don't know if they are noisy or not ; could you please clarify this one for me ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


hiya eduard the kessil does have a fan running on the unit but you can barely hear it in my opinion ! especially once other equipment is running you would not notice it at all.
i think its a great light the glitter lines really set a tank off also and can really make certain set ups gives it a more natural feel


----------



## gareth777 (5 Feb 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Looking great, and liking your plant list


thanks Tim just hope i now do it justice


----------



## gareth777 (10 Feb 2017)

At last planting day is here


----------



## gareth777 (10 Feb 2017)

Toadys been a big learning curve when it comes to planting but i am finaly there these pics are straight after planting so still needs to settle !


----------



## Lindy (11 Feb 2017)

Looks great.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maple (11 Feb 2017)

Very nice scape. Will be even better grown in.


----------



## gareth777 (12 Feb 2017)

Lindy said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks i am very happy for a first aquascape


----------



## gareth777 (12 Feb 2017)

Maple said:


> Very nice scape. Will be even better grown in.


Thanks!! Thats what i am hoping for and plants seem to be reacting very well and growth is very noticeable even after a couple of days


----------



## gareth777 (12 Feb 2017)

Here are a few pictures to show you how the tanks progressing over last couple of days


----------



## gareth777 (12 Feb 2017)

I have been suffering with a new regulator issue not sure if anyone has any advice when my solenoid switches off my working pressure has been rising what i think is too much at about 1 bar per hour i have messseged c02 art but typically happens at a weekend so i am having to manually release pressure each night and turn cylinder off each day untill i have spoken to someone.


----------



## dbpelletier (12 Feb 2017)

Gareth this scape looks awesome, I am super excited to see this one grow in. I think my only complaint is the wall behind the tank, if you could figure out a way to hang a nice clean white or black piece of something. Maybe for just future pictures, I think it would add a nice touch. Once that moss come in on the tree it's going to be primo. I'm glad you went with the tall plants on the right instead of the second tree. 

Good luck with the regulator issue. Keep us up to date. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth777 (13 Feb 2017)

dbpelletier said:


> Gareth this scape looks awesome, I am super excited to see this one grow in. I think my only complaint is the wall behind the tank, if you could figure out a way to hang a nice clean white or black piece of something. Maybe for just future pictures, I think it would add a nice touch. Once that moss come in on the tree it's going to be primo. I'm glad you went with the tall plants on the right instead of the second tree.
> 
> Good luck with the regulator issue. Keep us up to date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Thanks for your comments yes totally agree with back light behind the tank thats a bit more to do with my photography experience but learn as we go on .As with plant selection i am very happy with choices so far there all starting to paint the picture i am looking for .


----------



## tim (13 Feb 2017)

This looks great Gareth, nice sense of depth to the scape, very good hardscape and well planted for a first scape mate, a sheet of white or black card placed behind the tank for photographs will stop the light spill onto the wall.


----------



## gareth777 (14 Feb 2017)

tim said:


> This looks great Gareth, nice sense of depth to the scape, very good hardscape and well planted for a first scape mate, a sheet of white or black card placed behind the tank for photographs will stop the light spill onto the wall.


thanks Tim will give that a try for next photos i was also thinking of making up some led panels to slot behind will have a play with that over the next few weeks had some ideas of creating a sunshine or moonlight ( the joy of being a sparky )


----------



## gareth777 (14 Feb 2017)

just a little update will post some more pictures over the weekend first the c02 issue is still being sorted definitely a issue with my reg but cause still undetermined ! its been a bit of a pain as my c02 dose has fluctuated  and today come home to white fungus on my wood  i thought i had soaked my wood long enough but obviously not, i am carrying out water changes 50% daily so i am keeping on top of it on the plus side  growth around the tank has been great the limnophilla sesslilfoora is doing its job and growing 2/3 cm a day can not believe how quick that grows ! the hydro tripartita japan has trebled in size and looking good the mc is also spreading well pogo is looking good and showing growth i have notice just below my outlet lily pipe plants look fine but not the same growth as the rest of the tank so going to have to look into flow down that side of the tank but all in all i am happy how plants are taking .


----------



## gareth777 (15 Feb 2017)

I am going to lose c02 for a few days while my regulator gets sent back to get fixed any advice on how i should keep running my tank in this period with no c02 any advice is very much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (15 Feb 2017)

No ferts (brighty K is ok), liquid carbon daily dosing, reduce lightning period to 6h, that's it


----------



## dw1305 (15 Feb 2017)

Hi all, 





gareth777 said:


> I am going to lose c02 for a few days while my regulator gets sent back to get fixed any advice on how i should keep running my tank in this period with no c02 any advice is very much appreciated


 You can maximise flow during the light period, that will increase the gas surface exchange area. When you aren't adding CO2 higher flow will lead to slower CO2 depletion in the water column during photosynthesis. 

You could reduce the water level down to the top of the tree, and then CO2 has less far to diffuse to get to the bottom of the tank.

You will still have only a fraction of the CO2 that you had when you were adding CO2, so some melting is probably inevitable. 

I've never used any of the "liquid carbon" products, but others may have suggestions using them.

cheers Darrel


----------



## gareth777 (15 Feb 2017)

CooKieS said:


> No ferts (brighty K is ok), liquid carbon daily dosing, reduce lightning period to 6h, that's it


thanks for the advice  lighting period id all ready at 6 hrs but i have now decreased the intensity down by 15% i am dosing Seachem flourish excel daily giving ,me a source of carbon i will now stop dosing ferts until my co2 returns


----------



## gareth777 (15 Feb 2017)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,  You can maximise flow during the light period, that will increase the gas surface exchange area. When you aren't adding CO2 higher flow will lead to slower CO2 depletion in the water column during photosynthesis.
> 
> You could reduce the water level down to the top of the tree, and then CO2 has less far to diffuse to get to the bottom of the tank.
> 
> ...


thanks also for the advice  following what i have all ready done from cookies response i have also dropped my water level not as low as you suggested but still  2/3 inches lower i have changed my pre filter media earlier than i intended to the 30ppi sponge to help prevent any decrease in flow and hopefully give a slight increase i am contemplating removing one sponge from my filter tray also as i am not sure if i am going to need it , there is one area in my tank which is lacking in flow which i am going to try increase while my regulator is away from me , it does not help my ada vuppa has packed up on me after 2 days the transformer had overheated this is a issue with running something not at a uk voltage wish i could turn back time and purchased something more suitable


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (16 Feb 2017)

If you need a different skimmer, look at the OF Surf Clear Surface Skimmer, I noticed another member if this forum using them over the Eheim Skim 350, they are much easter to maintain and less likely to suck in nano fish and shrimp, which is a problem with the Skim 350 and I imagine you would have the same issue with the ADA Vuppa.


----------



## gareth777 (16 Feb 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> If you need a different skimmer, look at the OF Surf Clear Surface Skimmer, I noticed another member if this forum using them over the Eheim Skim 350, they are much easter to maintain and less likely to suck in nano fish and shrimp, which is a problem with the Skim 350 and I imagine you would have the same issue with the ADA Vuppa.



does look pretty neat but i am thinking of just adding a discreet air stone to have come on after c02 ( when it returns ) goes off for 2/3 hours and in place of the skimmer using a powerhead i feel i may get a better direction of flow in the drop over the hill and to be honest a air stone is not going to do any harm when live stock is added


----------



## gareth777 (16 Feb 2017)

A few pictures from above !lots of new green leaves showing on most plants! Hc has been growing well the limnophilla sesslifoora hit the top of the water today the hydro tripartita japan has trebled in size/height the pogostemon helferi especially on the left side of the tank has shown good growth same as the flame moss itbis notable in the bottom right corner still plants are not growing as quick ! Still excuse of the tree glue still shows through from up above


----------



## gareth777 (19 Feb 2017)

I thought i would add these i had some plants left over after planting and not wanting to waste i dug out some glass bowls and got planting ! I am keeping them coverd with clingfilm and just using sunlight no artificial light, i am spraying them twice a day using my tank water


----------



## gareth777 (19 Feb 2017)

I have also removed the ada vuppa which is very pleasing on the eye but thats it!! useless at its job had x2 pumps in 1 week after 2nd pump transformer went its also pain that its run at a 100v so step down transformer needed! Anyway i have fitted a oase optimax 500 circulation pump ! First impression these pumps are tiny could easily be hidden there also silent running as for flow does what it says on the tin! no complaints there hopefully this will carry co2 around my tank better where i was getting a dead spot plants are now swaying so it looks hopefull , for under £20 and it comes with a 3 year guarantee  can not complain , its nice to see a company belive in its product will last , hopefully in the future it will improve its in tank aesthetics


----------



## gareth777 (22 Feb 2017)

quick update ! spoke to co2 art today after testing and cleaning my reg and replacing parts they should hopefully be sending my reg back tomorrow as long as its all OK after tonight   as my tanks been doing its doing ok considering  i have cut the light back and not dosing any ferts i am only adding seachem flourish excel daily ! the limnophilila sesslilfoora is still growing stupidly fast and to trim back 3 times now as its hit top of the tank its bushing up nicely ! another one that seems to be doing really well is the tripartita japan looks healthy and growing well had to push that back down twice also the mc is spreading well but can definitely see a lack of nutrients just hope it holds on till i get things up and running properly again same can be said about the tax barbieri and sp bonsai its the ferts they are missing most i feel ! at least there is no signs of algae and i am getting on top of this white fungus which keeps appearing on my tantora driftwood bonsai .


----------



## tim (22 Feb 2017)

As it's been nearly a week I would add some nutrients Gareth, 1/3 or  1/2 ei dose should do it, plants still need food without co2 just not as much.


----------



## gareth777 (22 Feb 2017)

tim said:


> As it's been nearly a week I would add some nutrients Gareth, 1/3 or  1/2 ei dose should do it, plants still need food without co2 just not as much.


i think your right i will give 1/2 dose from tomorrow morning i will be doing daily water changes so i do not think i will risk any build up ! thanks for reassurance


----------



## gareth777 (24 Feb 2017)

Good news the regulator is back!!  on and working just got to keep a close eye on it for next few days but hopefully full steam ahead.


----------



## gareth777 (26 Feb 2017)

All working great issue with regulator appears to be sorted working pressure staying where it should be ! So i am hoping for happy plants this week and growth can start again since i deprived them last week , i am not going to add any shrimp for another week as i just want to make sure i do not get any more issues biological side is maturing fine but do not want anymore swinging ph like last week .


----------



## gareth777 (4 Mar 2017)

Update ! Had the co2 back in action for 1 week now and running smoothly plants took a few days to react after lack of dosing and co2 but growth is going well again . Added x10 amano shrimps last night finally! would of added earlier if co2 was not a issue,


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Mar 2017)

Growing in nicely.
Looks great.


----------



## gareth777 (12 Mar 2017)

Update as you can see in the pictures still having a issue with fungus in the tree and on my wood it's easily removed but just a pain especially in the middle parts of the tree mind you my ottos seem to like it and help the process! Does anyone have any advice dealing with it ?   





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth777 (12 Mar 2017)

Here is a few pictures of progress so far please excuse the pathway my shrimps find it funny to keep covering the path in soil I clean it up 30 minster later it's back again  













Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth777 (15 Mar 2017)

Out walking the dog !! Almost like looking at hills of monte carlo 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth777 (16 Mar 2017)

now thinking about next phase of the tank ! every thing is growing well no issues apart from on the left side the tree seems to be shading the monte carlo too much its only in the area just under the tree and where it creeps up beside the rock going to have to fill with something in this area that is a bit less light demanding , also in the back right corner still not sure if i should keep the lilimnopilla sesslilfoora or plant something in amongst it . in regards to algae not seen any so far touch wood ! and seeing all the early issues i had with co2 i am surprised maybe the twinstar does perform miracles   or could be more to do with regular maintenance  still having to deal with fungus grows quicker than my lilimnopilla sesslilfoora,  anyway thinking about the tank residents apart from clean up crew i am yet to decide on my main shoal flow round my tank is fairly strong so can not be suited for calm waters what would you all think would suit


----------



## gareth777 (19 Mar 2017)

Time to fit the glass covers we have new inhabitants moving in !!!





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Natasha (19 Mar 2017)

Really impressed by the planting here Gareth. Looking forward to see it mature and fill out. Wabi kusa are nice use of leftovers too.


----------



## gareth777 (20 Mar 2017)

Natasha said:


> Really impressed by the planting here Gareth. Looking forward to see it mature and fill out. Wabi kusa are nice use of leftovers too.


Thanks natasha I am happy with it all for a first planted tank i think it turned out pretty well just the case of pruning it all into shape now . I feel the Moss in the tree has really took hold this last couple of weeks and it's filling in nicely it's now got to the stage I can start cutting it into shape , there will be a couple of minor adjustments I will make eg in and around the Base of the tree as it's too shaded to get the MC to grow and I would like something with some height but slower growing in the back corner near the filter pipes . 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth777 (20 Mar 2017)

New arrivals all settled in well x12 haliquin rasbora and all active and shoalling nicely and the ada glass covers fit good too can not hardly notice them 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Natasha (22 Mar 2017)

gareth777 said:


> Thanks natasha I am happy with it all for a first planted tank i think it turned out pretty well just the case of pruning it all into shape now . I feel the Moss in the tree has really took hold this last couple of weeks and it's filling in nicely it's now got to the stage I can start cutting it into shape , there will be a couple of minor adjustments I will make eg in and around the Base of the tree as it's too shaded to get the MC to grow and I would like something with some height but slower growing in the back corner near the filter pipes .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It's looking great! I've been running a smaller 30x30x30 ADA (the aquarium that I adopted) but I've been wondering about moving up to this size (your 60x45x45). I think your scape has convinced me.


----------



## gareth777 (24 Mar 2017)

Natasha said:


> It's looking great! I've been running a smaller 30x30x30 ADA (the aquarium that I adopted) but I've been wondering about moving up to this size (your 60x45x45). I think your scape has convinced me.


Thanks natasha. One word of advice with this aquarium (height) it's great having the height but think about what sort of scapes you want to achieve takes a lot of building up ! But on the other hand it suits me fine and already got things in my mind for the future  learned a lot from the build process this time around .


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth777 (24 Mar 2017)

Maintainece day !


----------



## dav1dk1ng (25 Mar 2017)

Absolutely loving this scape now its matured into its tank - so inspirational. Thanks for sharing.
I have the same cabinet and have been looking everywhere for a 600x450x450mm (or x300mm height) tank with clear silicone joints and low iron glass, such as your beautiful *ADA 60 (h)45* or an alternative like the Do!Aqua tanks - please tell me how you got hold of yours?!
I'm so desperate to spend my cash on one of these ADA beauties, pestering shops but no one will take it, haha!


----------



## CMac (26 Mar 2017)

dav1dk1ng said:


> Absolutely loving this scape now its matured into its tank - so inspirational. Thanks for sharing.
> I have the same cabinet and have been looking everywhere for a 600x450x450mm (or x300mm height) tank with clear silicone joints and low iron glass, such as your beautiful *ADA 60 (h)45* or an alternative like the Do!Aqua tanks - please tell me how you got hold of yours?!
> I'm so desperate to spend my cash on one of these ADA beauties, pestering shops but no one will take it, haha!



There is a matching TMC Signature 600 for the stand, comes in tank only, 450 or 300 high, choice of black or clear silicone. Unless you really want that ADA sticker? 

Also, awesome tank Gareth =D


----------



## gareth777 (26 Mar 2017)

dav1dk1ng said:


> Absolutely loving this scape now its matured into its tank - so inspirational. Thanks for sharing.
> I have the same cabinet and have been looking everywhere for a 600x450x450mm (or x300mm height) tank with clear silicone joints and low iron glass, such as your beautiful *ADA 60 (h)45* or an alternative like the Do!Aqua tanks - please tell me how you got hold of yours?!
> I'm so desperate to spend my cash on one of these ADA beauties, pestering shops but no one will take it, haha!


Hiya dav1d thanks for the comments  I went opposite way round got the tank first and then had get a cabinet I bought mine from (tgm) when they had a sale on a while ago it ended up being cheaper than the TMC equivalent I do love the tank and silicone work is best I have seen , but if I was doing it all over in what's avaliable today I would definitely be looking at ea aquascaper range the deeper tank and lower height is much more appealing and a lot easier to create a sense of scale. One thing I found it was quite hard creating the height and depth in this size aquarium. Hope that helps


----------



## gareth777 (26 Mar 2017)

Very happy today after seeing these fish a while ago, I finally purchased x3 today! after having a real affection for the standard variety which I adore there playfulness and not forgetting what a vital part to my clean up crew they are , I introduce  (zebra ottocinculius) excuse the pictures there not the greatest will take some better ones soon


----------



## CooKieS (26 Mar 2017)

Totally jealous of this...awesome looking fishes, can't find them yet. Congrats! 

Are they more sensitive that the normal ones?


----------



## gareth777 (26 Mar 2017)

CooKieS said:


> Totally jealous of this...awesome looking fishes, can't find them yet. Congrats!
> 
> Are they more sensitive that the normal ones?


Thanks  my local fish shop had these come in a few weeks ago and i kept my eye on them each week and each time they looked in great condition! And always busy ! I did not want to add them to early , they do appear larger than my standard ottos! I think ottos in general are a sensitive fish from what I have learned in the past but I am happy with conditions in my tank and no future tinkering just let the tank mature now so hopefully they well settle in well 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth777 (29 Mar 2017)

WabI kusa update!! As this was just a experiment with left over plants there coming along nicely but one thing I learned don't use Moss unless u can stand there 24/7 spraying it


----------



## kadoxu (29 Mar 2017)

gareth777 said:


> WabI kusa update!! As this was just a experiment with left over plants there coming along nicely but one thing I learned don't use Moss unless u can stand there 24/7 spraying it


Yup... I learned that the hard way... trying to do a Dry Start with Java Moss in the tank


----------



## Luke's (29 Mar 2017)

Hi Gareth,

Great scape 
 Which sponsor did you buy the stainless diffuser from?


----------



## gareth777 (29 Mar 2017)

Luke's said:


> Hi Gareth,
> 
> Great scape
> Which sponsor did you buy the stainless diffuser from?


Thanks luke here is a link to the diffuser
https://www.aquasabi.com/brand/aquasabi/aquasabi-co2-diffusor-stainless-steel-pollen-25

Have to say can not recommended this diffuser enough diffusion rate is great lots of tiny bubbles also steel stays clean ,ceramic disc just unscrews when it needs a clean aquasabi also sells replacement discs so I just swap them over while ones soaking .


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth777 (4 Apr 2017)

Update pictures plus last of tanks additions I think 6 panda Cory's


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Apr 2017)

You know something Gareth
Fantastic tank.


----------



## gareth777 (6 Apr 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> You know something Gareth
> Fantastic tank.


thanks but still learning like us all  one thing i need to learn is how to stop my harlequins from jumping out the tank had 2 jump to there death and another 2 jump but luckily i was in the room and saved them ! i have lowered my water line slightly more and there is glass panels covering 90% but they still find a way out


----------



## gareth777 (11 Apr 2017)

hi all i am after a bit of advice i am having a issue with my  Limnophilla sesslilfoora all had been fine with up until the last week or so new growth is fine but the older part of the plant is turning brown nearer the bottom i will follow this with pictures the only changes i have made apart from adding fish is slowly increases to the lighting intensity and length which is now at 7 hours a day ramping up to 70% and back down having a 4 hour period at max in the middle , i have also noticed a similar issue with the monte carlo new growth is lush but old is browning


----------



## gareth777 (11 Apr 2017)

gareth777 said:


> hi all i am after a bit of advice i am having a issue with my  Limnophilla sesslilfoora all had been fine with up until the last week or so new growth is fine but the older part of the plant is turning brown nearer the bottom i will follow this with pictures the only changes i have made apart from adding fish is slowly increases to the lighting intensity and length which is now at 7 hours a day ramping up to 70% and back down having a 4 hour period at max in the middle , i have also noticed a similar issue with the monte carlo new growth is lush but old is browning
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (12 Apr 2017)

Whats your EI mix,Dosing routine?


----------



## gareth777 (12 Apr 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> Whats your EI mix,Dosing routine?


Hi Dave I use aquarium plant foods starter kit as shown in attaced picture I have used this from day one I dose on selected days at about 7 30 am each day . I base dose on 100 litres as hardscspe takes up the rest of capacity the only thing what's changed is the amount water changes from daily to now once per week 50% . I also use seachem flourish excel and follow there guideline. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (12 Apr 2017)

Used to use APFUK myself, Some consider it abit lean along side other EI.
Its a little tricky because as you say your new growth looks ok.
Less water changes=less nutrients added from your tap water(if your tap water is like mine it will be loaded)
Icreased light levels,increased growth rate=Increased nutrient demand.
I would suggest up your doses to 30ml see if this helps.
Judging by your plants pearling your co2 is on point.


----------



## gareth777 (12 Apr 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> Used to use APFUK myself, Some consider it abit lean along side other EI.
> Its a little tricky because as you say your new growth looks ok.
> Less water changes=less nutrients added from your tap water(if your tap water is like mine it will be loaded)
> Icreased light levels,increased growth rate=Increased nutrient demand.
> ...


Thanks for feedback  you proberly spot on regarding water changes and loss of nutrients I was considering this myself and upping dose or adding root tabs in affected areas ! It does make  sense as 3  to 4 weeks ago I was still doing 3 water changes a week and plants all seemed happy ! I am due main filter clean this weekend also which may help flow of co2 through the tank I had noticed the lower plants not been pearling as much this last week had my drop checker down at low level this week , all appears fine nice lime green but still not 100 % convinced some  areas may  still be missing out . 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth777 (18 May 2017)

Sorry all been along time with no updates but hope you will like how things have matured first I will start with my trial want kusa which as a experiment have done really well the grass has gone crazy and keep getting flowers from the repens this experiment had defiantly gave me some some inspiration for future projects but one thing I have learned moss is a no no just could not keep it moist enough which I have removed . Hope you all like ! There will be pictures and a update on my tank shortly .















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth777 (29 May 2017)

Not had a post for a while here's a couple of update pictures more to follow soon after 






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Juraj C. (29 May 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## gareth777 (24 Jul 2017)

Sorry all for no update for a long time but here's a couple of pix. Been a bit more lax trimming lately but I feel it adds to the scape especially all the right ,had no algae issues for a couple of months now only had a small outbreak when my dosing was too low . 





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silviu Man (24 Jul 2017)

Very nice! It reminds me of Penjing art. ... an expanded Penjing.


----------



## Djoko Sauza (24 Sep 2017)

Hi Gareth

Love the scape (specially the overgrown version)!

How is the Oase filter behaving? Any issues? I'm still undecided between the Oase or the Eheim.

Cheers!


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Sep 2017)

All looking great and very stylish


----------



## gareth777 (26 Sep 2017)

Diogo Sousa said:


> Hi Gareth
> 
> Love the scape (specially the overgrown version)!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments as for the filter no issues at all still running like a dream a quiet one at that, the pre filter is a 1 minute job each week so easy and simple to do and keeps the filter running smooth 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SDIESEL77 (19 Sep 2018)

Hi Gareth, any update on this great scape?


----------

